

Ask HN- was the site down this morning? - S_A_P

I was unable to access it until around noon central time here in Houston. Was it just me?
======
kogir
Various ISPs, including Comcast, Sonic.net, and a few others aggressively
cache DNS entries (including SOA records) for longer than the 30 minutes we
specify.

If you continue to have problems where the site completely times out - you get
nothing back - then use better DNS servers:

[https://gist.github.com/kogir/7237218](https://gist.github.com/kogir/7237218)

------
gatsby
Yes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6640210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6640210)

------
imtu80
I am from Houston and I noticed the same.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Yes, I believe so.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- It was down 3 times for me today.

